# NCsoft Launcher Aion install



## Virolac (31. Juli 2009)

ICh habe nach mehrmaligem googlen sufu etc nichts gefunden was mir weiter hilft.
Also mein pro ist folgendes ich habe den aion clienten geloadet der hat 100% geladen,
dann den NCsoft Launcher installiert den ich dann mit nen doppelklick starten wollte 
aber als ich das versucht habe ist einfach nichts passiert .
ICh hänge dam ittlerweile schon seit 17 uhr dran und hab sogutwie alles ausprobiert als admin starten firewall aus
neu installieren downloaden sämtliche Hardware auf den neusten stant gebracht.
Ic weis nicht mehr weiter, will aber die beta mal spielen weil ih wissen willob sich das spiel lohnt.
DAher wenn wer was weis wie ich a) das problem beheben kann oder b) ich Aion irgentwei anders installieren kann also ohne NCsoft launcher .

ICh bedanke mich schon mal im voraus 


MFG Viro


----------



## jo0 (31. Juli 2009)

Virolac schrieb:


> ICh habe nach mehrmaligem googlen sufu etc nichts gefunden was mir weiter hilft.
> Also mein pro ist folgendes ich habe den aion clienten geloadet der hat 100% geladen,
> dann den NCsoft Launcher installiert den ich dann mit nen doppelklick starten wollte
> aber als ich das versucht habe ist einfach nichts passiert .
> ...




Zu a: Also es passirt gar nichts nachdem du drauf klickst? Ooer lädt er schon ein Gameguard Update runter? Was für ein Betriebssystem? bei Win Vista oder Win7 musst du den NC Launcher als Admin ausführen (rechte Maustaste -> Als Adminstrater ausführen)
Oder hast du mal DirectX geupdatet (brauchst du aber nur, wenn der Gameguard updatet)? Lass das mal drüber laufen: http://www.chip.de/downloads/DirectX-Webin...r_13006648.html
Sonst wüste ich jetzt auch nichts. 

Zu b: Du hast doch alles schon zu 100%, warum neu installieren.

Du könntest es wohl hier mit probieren, aber dann haste im Endeffekt wieder den NC Launcher:

http://www.gamershell.com/download_48634.shtml
http://computergames.ro/ro/downloads/viewi...eta-client.html
http://www.fileplanet.com/110591/0/0/0/1/s...on/Game_Clients
http://download.mmosite.com/download.php?id=3467
http://games.on.net/file/27815/Aion_-_Towe...net_Beta_Client


----------



## Virolac (31. Juli 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> Zu a: Also es passirt gar nichts nachdem du drauf klickst? Ooer lädt er schon ein Gameguard Update runter? Was für ein Betriebssystem? bei Win Vista oder Win7 musst du den NC Launcher als Admin ausführen (rechte Maustaste -> Als Adminstrater ausführen)
> Oder hast du mal DirectX geupdatet (brauchst du aber nur, wenn der Gameguard updatet)? Lass das mal drüber laufen: http://www.chip.de/downloads/DirectX-Webin...r_13006648.html
> Sonst wüste ich jetzt auch nichts.
> 
> Zu b: Du hast doch alles schon zu 100%, warum neu installieren.



Ne da passiert echt nix der öffnet sich net mal .
Als betriebssystem hab ich vista.
Wenn ich es als admin ausführe macht der auch nix.
diese 100% hab ich halt nur bei dem clienten der wenn der fertig ist den launcher installt(Aion downloader heist das teil war halt das was ich nach der acc erstellung in der anweisungs mail hatte


----------



## Jehova (1. August 2009)

Bei mir war es genau das gleiche Problem.

Hab ebenfalls hier im Forum die gleiche Frage gestellt und den tip erhalten, die Arialschriften aus dem Fontordner von Windows zu schmeissen.
Dann gings einwandfrei.


----------



## Virolac (1. August 2009)

danke für den tipp da ich kein computer ass bin kann st du mir auch sagen wie das geht, weil wenn ich das machen will weigert der sich die zu löschne weil ich angeblich keine zugriff oder so hätte


----------



## Jehova (1. August 2009)

Also vom Computerass bin ich Lichtjahre entfernt.

Im Windowsorder auf der Festplatt findest du C:/windows/fonts/
Dort sollten die entsprechenden Schriftarten zu finden sein.
(Am besten wohl nicht löschen sondern aus dem Ordner nehmen, man weiss ja nie)


----------



## Virolac (1. August 2009)

Also ich glaub echt ne höhere mach will verhindern das ich die beta spiele kriegt die werder da raus noch gelöscht .weil ich anscheinend keine berechtigung dazu habe.(Vista macht nur ärger)


----------



## _flo93_ (1. August 2009)

als admin versuchen, dann sollte es gehen.


----------



## Jehova (1. August 2009)

Sorry, zu Vista kann ich leider nix sagen da ich noch xp habe :-(

Vielleicht schaust du mal hier:
http://forum.chip.de/windows-alte-versione...hen-444913.html

Grüße


----------



## Virolac (1. August 2009)

_flo93_ schrieb:


> als admin versuchen, dann sollte es gehen.


Ichhabe da aber leider nichts mit admin ausführen ich shcick ma eben paar bilder

http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/905/21274375.jpg


http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/3509/555fpg.jpg


----------



## _flo93_ (1. August 2009)

benutzen noch andere leute außer dir den rechner? du musst als admin angemeldet sein, um die rechte zum löschen zu haben... falls dir jemand den pc eingerichtet hat, frag mal nach, ob er/sie (also der/die administrator/-in) es dir schnell machen kann.


----------



## Virolac (1. August 2009)

http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/5512/76846179.jpg


das ist das einzige konte auf dem rechner und ich hab den selbst eingerichtet


----------



## _flo93_ (1. August 2009)

mhh... gibt glaub ich nen konsolenbefehl, mit dem man ne datei löschen kann, weiß aber nichmehr, wie der ging....und eigentlich biste ja admin. 

kenn mich jetzt mit vista nich so aus, hab XP

sorry, wenn ich da jetzt nichmehr weiter weiß..


----------



## Virolac (1. August 2009)

Ist ja net schlimm hab ich halt pesch gehabt.Ich hätte auch bei XP bleiben sollen da kann man wessen löschen wozu ma lustig ist^^
Werd ich mich halt gedulden müssen bis zum erscheinen.

danke euch das ihr euch die zeit genommen habt mir zu helfen


----------



## wowfighter (1. August 2009)

Also ich hab vista und es läuft alles einwandfrei .Ich muss netma aion als admin starten....
1.stelle fest ob du die neusten updates hast von DirectX un so
2.ich verstehe dein problem nicht wirklich sag ma pls was du meinst du hast komisch geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg


----------



## Virolac (1. August 2009)

Das problem ist halt schlicht un ergreifent das der launcher halt einfach nichts macht halt nicht angeht hab mir das spiel jetzt acuh manuell geladen und installiert aber da der launcher auch zum starten gebrauch wird tuts der kram trozdme net


----------



## wowfighter (1. August 2009)

guck ma im ordner ob da was drin ist...oder wenn eine luncher.exe drinne is über die exe aion starten bzw. den luncher


----------



## Virolac (1. August 2009)

also ich hba mal im nc ordner geguckt ist nix alternative aber immer wenn ich den launcher starten will und  er net starte escheint net txt datei mit folgendem inhalt:ZU den schriftarten hab 2 von 3 weg aber die dritte wird von irgentnem prog genutzt weis aber net welches und wenns für die normale shcrift ist weis ich net wie ich die umstelle

2009-08-01 16:39:58.3627 : 1 : Info : Rolling the log files...
2009-08-01 16:39:58.3852 : 1 : Info : Starting: 
C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Launcher\_Launcher.exeC:\Program Files\NCsoft\Launcher\NCLauncher.exe 
Full assembly name: _Launcher, Version=1.5.4.2, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null
2009-08-01 16:39:58.3852 : 1 : Info : Windows version: 6.0.6002.131072 (Vista)
2009-08-01 16:39:58.4858 : 1 : Error : 


Summary For :
======================================
--> MachineName: PANICLORD-PC
--> TimeStamp: 01.08.2009 14:39:58
--> FullName: NC.Logging, Version=1.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null
--> AppDomainName: StubDomain
--> WindowsIdentity: PanicLord-PC\PanicLord

Exception Information Details:
======================================
Exception Type: System.ArgumentException
Message: Die Schriftart Verdana unterstützt den Schnitt Regular nicht.
ParamName: NULL
Data: System.Collections.ListDictionaryInternal
TargetSite: Void CreateNativeFont()
HelpLink: NULL
Source: System.Drawing

StackTrace Information Details: 
======================================
   bei System.Drawing.Font.CreateNativeFont()
   bei System.Drawing.Font.Initialize(FontFamily family, Single emSize, FontStyle style, GraphicsUnit unit, Byte gdiCharSet, Boolean gdiVerticalFont)
   bei System.Drawing.Font.Initialize(String familyName, Single emSize, FontStyle style, GraphicsUnit unit, Byte gdiCharSet, Boolean gdiVerticalFont)
   bei System.Drawing.Font..ctor(String familyName, Single emSize, FontStyle style, GraphicsUnit unit)
   bei NC.Launcher.SplashForm.InitializeComponent()
   bei NC.Launcher.SplashForm..ctor()
   bei NC.Launcher.SingleInstanceLauncherApp.CreateSplashScreen(Nullable`1 initialProgress)
   bei NC.Launcher.SingleInstanceLauncherApp.HandleFirstInstance(CommandLine commandLine)
   bei NC.Launcher.SingleInstanceApplication.Run(CommandLine commandLine, String mutexName)
   bei NC.Launcher.Program.Main(String[] args)

2009-08-01 16:39:58.5326 : 1 : Info : Exiting with code: 1


----------



## Shintraa (31. August 2009)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem, doch letztendlich ging es beim dritten Versuch nach ca. 10 min endlich los. Aber nun hänge ich am nächsten Stolperstein. Die Installationsgeschwindigkeit. Max. 30kb/s..das bedeutet eine Wartezeit von ca. 50h alleine für das Hauptprogramm ohne Patches. Woran liegt das? Sind die Downloadserver restlos ausgelastet? Und falls sich bis Freitag nichts ändern sollte, hab ich eine Art digitales Rückgaberecht? Immerhin hab ich ja bereits für eine Leistung (CE-Key) gezahlt, ohne sie tatsächlich erhalten zu haben.


----------



## Exhumedx (31. August 2009)

Aion Fonts runtergeladen und installiert? ( Schriftarten )  

http://rapidshare.com/files/245669200/Aion-Fonts.rar


----------



## Roxxhy (31. August 2009)

lol bearshare hatter auch soso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintraa (31. August 2009)

Ach du liebe Güte.

Irgendwie ist da wohl etwas an mir vorbeigelaufen.

Hab vielen Dank Exhumedx, genau daran lags. Nun saug ich tatsächlich mit 1400kb/s (also nur knapp eine Stunde). Ich hab mich dumm und dusselig gesucht, bin aber nirgendwo auf den Hinweis mit den Schriftarten gestoßen.

Also nochmal, vielen Dank


----------



## Shintraa (31. August 2009)

Hmm, irgendwas mach ich wohl falsch. Das Hauptprogramm ist zwar drauf (ging richtig fix), aber bei den Patches hänge ich wieder bei ca. 10kb/s rum. Was mach ich nur falsch?


----------



## Exhumedx (31. August 2009)

^^ Liegt nicht an dir die Server sind atm bissl am schwächeln ^^  wenn du dir Patch 1.5 ziehst, mach es über torrent. Hab ich auch gemacht und mit fullspeed gezogen. Die NCsoft Server haben mir auch nur 10kb angeboten ^^

Kein ding für die Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hatte genau das selbe Prob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geldkassette (31. August 2009)

Exhumedx schrieb:


> Aion Fonts runtergeladen und installiert? ( Schriftarten )
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/245669200/Aion-Fonts.rar






Halöle, wo müssen die Fonds hingepackt werden?, sind ***.ttf  Dateien.

In den windows Fond Ordner, oder irgendwo in den Aion Ordner ? 


Gruß


----------



## Kindgenius (31. August 2009)

Edit: Läuft wieder

Edit: 22kb/sec sind aber nicht prickelnd, ist das normal? :-|


----------



## Dellamorte (31. August 2009)

Weil er total überlastet ist. Anscheinend war der ansturm zumindest auf die OB größer als von NCsoft größer als erwartet.
Probier es mal mit schließen und öffnen des DL, hat bei mir auch was gebracht. 
Kannst aber damit rechnen das er öfters mal abstürzt, je na Belastungspitzen


----------



## Shintraa (31. August 2009)

Geldkassette schrieb:


> Halöle, wo müssen die Fonds hingepackt werden?, sind ***.ttf  Dateien.
> 
> In den windows Fond Ordner, oder irgendwo in den Aion Ordner ?
> 
> ...




Einfach irgendwohin entpacken und dann mit Rechtsklick auf die beiden entpackten Dateien und auf Installieren.


----------



## Rayon (31. August 2009)

Ich geb euch einen Rat, kopiert/schneidet AION bloß nicht von einer Partition auf die andere. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das zerschießt euch alles. Lad grad die 9gb erneut runter, zum glück mit ~750kb/s - aber ersparts euch am besten *g*


----------

